# the Redneck Smokehouse



## orville (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, y’all. Orville here from the Redneck Smokehouse. Sorry I have not posted in awhile but some “MOOK” hacked the rednecksmokehouse.com website and I had to start over. We lost everything, even the db. If y’all find it you heart, we are trying to but the content back in. Any help would be great. Y’all are still the #1 meat smokers on the web, and I thank you for all your help in the past. Remember, Where there’s smoke, there’s supper.


----------



## warthog (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome back to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 1, 2009)

Man thats a bummer. Good luck on the re-build. I hate MOOKS too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## morkdach (Dec 1, 2009)

ok i give up whats a mook


----------



## bassman (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome back, Orville.  Good luck on your rebuild.


----------



## seenred (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Orville, glad your back.  Sorry to hear about your troubles.  Good luck with puttin' things back together again.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 1, 2009)

hackers are jackers


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2009)

Man Orville sorry to hear about the mookers and good luck and god spead on the re-build.


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2009)

mook (n.)  
1. A loosely adhered-to marketing term used to refer to an adolescent to twentysomething male who shows off and makes a scene of himself. A mook personifies the adoption of trends for the sake of commer******m and the mindless celebration of childish masculinity. Particularly featured on mtv


----------



## morkdach (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks  but still dont get it 
 thats ok i live in the dark ages


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 2, 2009)

Dark Ages Dictionary:
Mook - Them damn whippersnappers that do doughnuts on your lawn and vandalize things because they think it makes their sack larger.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

LMAO....Yup...you pretty much nailed it!

Welcome back Orville.  Hope you can get your site restored.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 2, 2009)

oh a punk that needs a good a** whoopen
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for fillen me in i think


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome back Orville.


----------

